# Looking for recipe



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

I had someone call me looking for a recipe that used goat milk and brown sugar. She wasn't sure what else was in it. She said the end product was crumbly and brown, almost like a candy. I have no clue but thought maybe someone here would.
Nancy


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like cajeta cooked past the soft ball stage.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Cajeta

2 quarts of goat's milk, cow's milk, or a mixture of the two
2 cups sugar (white or brown)
1 large, plump vanilla bean, preferably Mexican, split open (or substitute 1 tablespoon pure Mexican vanilla extract)
1/2 teaspoon baking soda, dissolved in 1 tablespoon water

In a large, heavy pot (not iron), combine the milk, sugar, and vanilla, and place over medium heat. Stir regularly until the milk comes to a simmer and sugar is dissolved. Remove the pot from the heat and add dissolved baking soda; it will bubble up at this point, especially with goat's milk. When the bubbles have subsided, return it to the heat.

Adjust heat so that the mixture is simmering briskly but not boiling. Cook, stirring regularly, until the mixture turns pale golden, about one hour.

You will now need to stir the milk more regularly as it begins to thicken and turns a caramel-brown color. Don't allow the milk to stick to the bottom of the pot. You can drop a few drops into a small glass of water. If a soft ball forms, the cajeta is ready.

If you take the pot off the heat and allow the cajeta to cool, it should be a medium-thick sauce. If it's too thick, add hot water, 1 tablespoon at a time until it is the proper consistency. If it is too thin, return to the heat until it thickens.

When the cajeta is cool, remove the vanilla bean. Strain the cajeta through a fine mesh strainer into a bowl or wide-mouthed jar, then scrape the seeds from the vanilla bean into the cajeta. Refrigerate until ready to use. Cajeta is best served warm.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Bet their talking abt and you can leave out the nuts my mom made it all the time.
PENUCHE CANDY 

1/2 c. butter
1/4 c. milk
1 c. brown sugar, packed
2 c. powdered sugar
1 c. chopped pecans

Melt butter, add brown sugar and cook over low heat 2 minutes. Add milk and continue cooking until mixture boils. Remove from heat and let cool at room temperature. Gradually add powdered sugar. A


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh that sounds good, I may have to try this. Thanks for posting the recipe!


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you for the recipes. I'll have to try this. I'll let her know what I found out.


----------

